# Breeding Tank



## LesEdwards (Nov 8, 2019)

I recently bought 5 pair of Mbuna from a well know breeder. Two pairs are Cynotilapia zebroides Jalo Reef. I am thinking about putting one of the males in with the five females in a 40 gallon breeding tank. Look forward to your responses.

Below is a photo of the mail.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am surprised that the breeder would sell Malawi in pairs.

As long as you can ID the females that are not Jalo Reef that should work. Collect fry only from the female Jalos.


----------

